# Anyone fed Sojo's or The Honest Kitchen?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I use the Honest Kitchen with our crew. With 4, it's too expensive to feed as a stand alone but do use it as a topper. Our crew LOVES it, and I feel good that it is made in a human foods plant. I use Force, Embark, Thrive (usually) and right now have a small box of the Zeal. Many have gotten good results with allergy dogs... might be worth a try.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I feed the honest kitchen to my cat. He loves it. He will not touched canned food so the compromise I do that he tolerates is re hydrate some Honest Kitchen, then mix in some kibble and let the kibble absorb some water then serve twice a day. Seems to like it. 

He never did well on straight kibble


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I use Honest Kitchen when I can afford it as a toppper and SoJo's is what we have right now, also as a topper.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have used both. I usually add additional sources of protein such as some ground meat.


----------



## MasonMom (Feb 2, 2012)

K; thanks, everyone. Going to give it a try. Another option I've found is: BALANCEIT.com.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I understand about your concern for nutrients/balanced diet long term. These links will help you. Check out the rest of the website too, huge amount of info. I have used HK&Sojo in the past, good stuff. Did the home cooking thing too.

DogAware.com Articles: Introduction to Homemade Diets for Dogs

DogAware.com Articles: Homemade Cooked Diets for Dogs

DogAware.com Articles: Sample Homemade Cooked Diets for Dogs

DogAware.com Articles: Homemade Diet Products and Updates

DogAware.com Articles: Diets for Senior Dogs

That info is just a start. You have to figure out what exactly it is that makes your dog thrive.


----------



## MasonMom (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow; thank you Golden Camper. Lots of great information. I will check this out.


----------



## mana (Feb 20, 2012)

I feed my dog preference with boiled chicken due to pancreatitis. He likes it. I've tried force, embark, zeal, canidae, orijen, and primal, he's liked them all but they have too much fat for my newly diagnosed pancreatic dog. I notice that my dog has more poop that is smellier with the honest kitchen and canidae versus homemade, orijen, and raw food. I also feed my dog some home made food. My dog is fed three times a day so 2-3 meals are homemade and 0-1 is the preference with chicken.


----------

